# Quelle définition d'écran utilisez-vous ? (MBpr 13")



## Vermilion (31 Octobre 2013)

Hello,

Petit sondage pour savoir quel type de définition d'écran vous utilisez au quotidien avec votre *Macbook Pro Retina 13"* (on peut éventuellement le faire à côté pour les 15" si ça intéresse).

Les définitions sont :


1024 x 640 (adaptée, avec interpolation)
1280 x 800 (natif, sans interpolation, la définition "Retina" du 13")
1440 x 900 (adaptée, avec interpolation)
1680 x 1050 (adaptée, avec interpolation)
2560 x 1600 (natif, sans interpolation, et si on considère un outil indépendant permettant de l'utiliser)

Comme il n'est pas absurde de switcher d'une définition à l'autre en fonction du besoin, vous pouvez très bien voter plusieurs choix.

Vous pouvez accompagner votre choix d'une remarque mais ce n'est pas obligé 

_EDIT pour admin/modos : pourriez-vous modifier le titre du topic et du sondage afin de préciser qu'il s'agit du Macbook Pro Retina *13"* ? Merci _



*Note de la modération*: done


----------



## Niarlatop (31 Octobre 2013)

Question en rapport direct : percevez-vous au quotidien la différence de qualité entre résolution idéale & adaptée ?

C'était assez flagrant lors de mon court (deux semaines) test d'un Retina 13.
D'où mon choix du 15 pour avoir une excellente netteté en 1440x900.


----------



## fousfous (31 Octobre 2013)

Non, ça ne pose pas de problèmes de netteté d'augmenter la définition, pour les images ça reste pareil, et c'est vraiment très pratique bien qu'à la définition max ce soit un petit peu trop petit.


----------



## Niarlatop (31 Octobre 2013)

Je n'ai pas fait attention aux images, mon principal intérêt est le texte.

Sur le texte donc, la différence de netteté était flagrante : bords des lettres finement ciselés en 1280x800 HiDPI, un peu plus flous en équivalent 1440x900 et supérieurs.

Ce qui me fait dire qu'il y a un seuil de qualité très perceptible entre le 1280x800 HiDPI et les définitions adaptées.

La bonne nouvelle c'est que le rendu du texte en 1440x900 HiDPI est tout de même plus propre que du 1440x900 natif sur un MacBook Air, par exemple. L'intérêt du Retina n'est pas perdu pour autant avec les définitions adaptées.

Fousfous, quand tu parles d'images, tu parles images regardées depuis un visualiseur comme Aperçu, ou consultées via le net ?
(Les images affichées nativement profitent du Retina, sur le net cela dépend si elles sont optimisée ou non)


----------



## dainfamous (31 Octobre 2013)

Niarlatop a dit:


> (*Les images affichées nativement profitent du Retina*, sur le net cela dépend si elles sont optimisée ou non)



c'est pour cela que je me suis pris un retina, 
pour la qualité de son rendu après les sites optimises ou non ne m'intéressaient pas trop 

par contre dire que seul quelques applications sont optimises je suis pas trop d'accord, de plus en plus d'applis sont optimisés retina, enfin dans mon domaine d'applications


----------



## Vermilion (1 Novembre 2013)

Me concernant, pour le moment, mon coeur balance entre 1440x900 et 1680x1050.

À vrai dire, la seconde est plutôt sympa pour coder mais m'inquiète un peu quant à l'avenir des mes yeux ...


----------



## gattinho (1 Novembre 2013)

1680 x 1050 (adaptée) pour ma part, mais je ne connaissait pas la dernière définition par contre...


----------



## PDD (2 Novembre 2013)

2560X1600 comme ajusté d'origine...


----------



## gattinho (3 Novembre 2013)

Uch en 2560 par 1600 c'est petit quand même.


----------



## PDD (3 Novembre 2013)

J'ai de bonne lunettes...mon 15" rétina est aussi sur la plus haute définition 2880X1800 comme reçu à l'origine.


----------



## dainfamous (3 Novembre 2013)

PDD a dit:


> J'ai de bonne lunettes...mon 15" rétina est aussi sur la plus haute définition 2880X1800 comme reçu à l'origine.



attention on ne parle pas de définition dite normale!
pour nous le 2880 x1800 n'est pas un "doublage de pixelisation comme le fait le retina, c'est vraiment du 1800P 

un truc a te casser les yeux :love:

on t'explique tout ici


----------



## thierry37 (3 Novembre 2013)

Niarlatop a dit:


> La bonne nouvelle c'est que le rendu du texte en 1440x900 HiDPI est tout de même plus propre que du 1440x900 natif sur un MacBook Air, par exemple. L'intérêt du Retina n'est pas perdu pour autant avec les définitions adaptées.


Tu as comparé côte à côte ?

Très sympa le sondage. Je me suis toujours demandé comment vous utilisiez le retina 13". 
Parce que en natif, la définition est moindre que sur MBA. 

Si en "adaptée" ça rend bien (ou même mieux), c'est cool.


----------



## fousfous (3 Novembre 2013)

Normal que ça rende mieux, il y a toujours plus de pixels.


----------



## Niarlatop (4 Novembre 2013)

J'ai eu les deux machines en côte à côte pendant deux semaines, un Air 13 et un Retina 13.
Au quotidien j'utilise le Air 13, j'ai renvoyé le Retina 13 qui ne m'avait pas convaincu. Comme dit dans mon précédent post, je vais partir sur un 15 pour profiter du 1440x900 HiDPI offrant un text ultra-net, la surface de travail me suffisant pour une grosse partie de mes tâches.

Le rendu du *texte* sur le Retina 13 en équivalent 1440x900 est un peu plus propre que celui du Air, mais vraiment plus flou que celui de la définition de base, équivalent 1280x800. C'en est frustrant. Un conseil, si vous êtes content des définitions adaptées, ne cherchez pas à repérer la différence de netteté avec la définition standard, elle saute aux yeux et c'est dur de revenir "en arrière" (ou devrais-je dire, en avant ?)

Les *photos* affichées dans Aperçu, iPhoto, etc profitent réellement de la définition de cet écran, on profite d'un niveau de détail impressionnant. Conséquence de la petite taille des pixels, on grossis deux fois moins l'image physiquement quand on l'affiche en 100%.
Sur le web, *les images* non optimisées Retina sont plus floues que sur le Air, dommage pour tous les blogs photos&#8230; On dira que la netteté ne fait pas tout pour un cliché réussi, et elles profitent grandement de la dalle IPS question couleurs.
Attention par contre aux noirs vraiment très profonds, je ne distingue plus une bonne quantité de nuances dans les tons sombres. Histoire d'habitude ou de calibration ? Je ne sais pas encore.


----------



## thierry37 (4 Novembre 2013)

fousfous a dit:


> Normal que ça rende mieux, il y a toujours plus de pixels.


Oui, j'ai bien compris. Mais pour afficher un équivalent du macbook air, ça fait 3 pixels retina pour un pixel "visuel".
ça me fait bizarre d'imaginer le rendu.
Mais comme j'ai jamais testé, je ne peux pas dire.




Niarlatop a dit:


> Le rendu du *texte* sur le Retina 13 en équivalent 1440x900 est un peu plus propre que celui du Air, mais vraiment plus flou que celui de la définition de base, équivalent 1280x800. .


ça m'embêterait de prendre un Rétina 13, pour l'utiliser avec du "flou"....
ou alors, à l'utiliser avec moins d'espace à l'écran en "natif".
ça me laisse songeur.
Faudrait avoir la chance de mettre les 2 cote à cote pour 2 semaines, comme toi.


----------



## Vermilion (4 Novembre 2013)

thierry37 a dit:


> Mais pour afficher un équivalent du macbook air, ça fait 3 pixels retina pour un pixel "visuel".
> ça me fait bizarre d'imaginer le rendu.



À vrai dire, sur les autres écrans LCD classiques, cela est habituellement assez dégueulasse. Ici, très franchement, grâce à la très haute résolution Retina, ça reste toujours plus propre qu'un LCD standard en natif.


J'en profite pour poser une question : Savez-vous comment obtenir la référence de la dalle LCD utilisée dans les nouveaux MBPr 13" de fin 2013 ? 
J'anticipe à l'avance : ioreg ne retourne pas d'informations utiles à ce niveau sur ces nouvelles versions 

Merci !


----------



## dainfamous (4 Novembre 2013)

slt vermillion

tu devrais trouver ton bonheur en allant dans pref système:
puis tu choisis: moniteurs >>> couleur >>> ouvrir le profil >>> puis de la tu cliques sur la derniers ligne "mmod" qui te donnera un numéro de modèle et un fabricant 

pour samsung c'est fabricant 610 et modèle A022


----------



## fousfous (4 Novembre 2013)

Met en 1050p ça reste toujours net je trouve, ce n'est absolument pas flou.


----------



## Vermilion (4 Novembre 2013)

Ok merci. J'y étais déjà allé mais ne sachant pas à quoi correspondait les valeurs, ça ne m'avait pas avancé beaucoup 

J'ai 0610 comme fabricant mais par contre j'ai A018 en modèle (13" ?).

dainfamous, le A022 que tu obtiens correspondrait donc à la dalle 15" ?


----------



## dainfamous (4 Novembre 2013)

oui autant pour moi mais je pense que le A018 correspond a un 13'' 
mais le fabricant est commun et vu que j'ai un SAMSUNG (sur a 100%)

il est fort a parier que tu as un SAMSUNG aussi


----------



## Niarlatop (4 Novembre 2013)

> ça m'embêterait de prendre un Rétina 13, pour l'utiliser avec du "flou"....
> ou alors, à l'utiliser avec moins d'espace à l'écran en "natif".
> ça me laisse songeur.
> Faudrait avoir la chance de mettre les 2 cote à cote pour 2 semaines, comme toi.


Pour pouvoir faire ce test, j'ai "profité" de la rétractation.
Quand tu commandes sur Internet tu as un délai de minimum 7 jours pour changer d'avis. Sur AppleStore.fr le délai passe à 2 semaines. C'est comme ça que j'ai pu tester.

Sinon, je comprends bien ta position, c'est exactement ce qui m'embête actuellement. Mais j'ai fais cette démarche avec en tête l'objectif de comparer les écrans, et détail qui a son importance, je suis assez tatillon.
Tu peux aussi te prendre ce Retina 13, tester par toi même le rendu en 1440x900 ou supérieur, et voir si cela te convient, on a tous notre propre sensibilité.

Par exemple, les intervenants ci dessus n'ont pas été aussi "choqués" par ce léger flou.

Si ça peut t'aider à trancher, je ne me vois pas non plus rester un an de plus sur mon Air après avoir testé ce Retina, je cherche déjà son remplaçant. Je préfère encore le rendu légèrement flou des définitions adaptées, qui plus propre que le rendu du Air natif 

*En résumé, la netteté du texte par ordre de qualité :
Air en 1440x900 < Retina 13 en 1440x900 < Retina 13 en 1280x800*


----------



## fousfous (4 Novembre 2013)

610 et A018, ça correspond à une dalle de 13", j'ai ça aussi.


----------



## dainfamous (4 Novembre 2013)

je le dis par supposition mais Oui cela semble être du SAMSUNG


----------



## Vermilion (4 Novembre 2013)

Niarlatop a dit:


> Par exemple, les intervenants ci dessus n'ont pas été aussi "choqués" par ce léger flou.



D'ailleurs, comme tu l'as dit, les définitions adaptées du MBPr restent meilleures que les définitions natives du MBA et du MBP classique.

Cela dit, je crois surtout que le "problème" n'est pas le flou en lui même mais davantage le fait qu'on ait la possibilité de comparer directement une définition "Retina" et une définition "adaptée".

C'est ça qui est "choquant" dans le fond, la définition "Retina" en elle même


----------



## Niarlatop (4 Novembre 2013)

> Cela dit, je crois surtout que le "problème" n'est pas le flou en lui  même mais davantage le fait qu'on ait la possibilité de comparer  directement une définition "Retina" et une définition "adaptée".
> 
> C'est ça qui est "choquant" dans le fond, la définition "Retina" en elle même



Exactement. C'est pourquoi j'ai hâte que les dalles des Retina évoluent avec une option "Retina Hi-Res", pour avoir par exemple du 1440x900 Best for Retina sur le 13, et du 1680x1050 Best for Retina sur le 15.


----------



## PDD (4 Novembre 2013)

dainfamous a dit:


> attention on ne parle pas de définition dite normale!
> pour nous le 2880 x1800 n'est pas un "doublage de pixelisation comme le fait le retina, c'est vraiment du 1800P
> 
> un truc a te casser les yeux :love:
> ...


Me casser les yeux, pas compris désolé...


----------



## Vermilion (4 Novembre 2013)

Niarlatop a dit:


> Exactement. C'est pourquoi j'ai hâte que les dalles des Retina évoluent avec une option "Retina Hi-Res", pour avoir par exemple du 1440x900 Best for Retina sur le 13, et du 1680x1050 Best for Retina sur le 15.



C'est fort possible. Mais ça risque de faire comme avec les anciens Unibody : le hi-res en 1680x1050 natif que sur le 15" et le 13" restera tel quel.

PDD, tu dois probablement être en 1280x800.


----------



## PDD (4 Novembre 2013)

non, résolution de départ sur le MBPR 13" non changée, la maxi d'origine. Même situation avec mon MBPR15", je n'ai jamais changé la résolution et elle est la "meilleure" depuis l'origine...


----------



## dainfamous (4 Novembre 2013)

PDD a dit:


> non, résolution de départ sur le MBPR 13" *non changée*, la maxi d'origine. Même situation avec mon MBPR15", je n'ai jamais changé la résolution et elle est la "meilleure" *depuis l'origine*...




difficile de te faire comprendre:

il existe des definitions ''cachées'', seulement dispo en commande via le terminal ou via des utilitaires, toi meme tu dis n'avoir rien touché (rien customisé) donc tu es loin de la definition MAXIMALE de ton écran retina!

l'utilitaire RDM qui fonctionne sous Mavericks te permet de mettre en avant des definitions que tu n'aurai pas normalement (cf image)
c'est pour ce la que je dis que cela casse les yeux!!!


voici une image qui explique tout:







ICI tout est expliqué


----------



## Niarlatop (4 Novembre 2013)

Grosse confusion entre résolution et définition déjà.
Malheureusement beaucoup de monde se fourvoie à ce sujet et la confusion est largement entretenue&#8230;
Définissons mieux les deux ^^

Définition : valeur absolue, taille en pixels de l'image affichée (exemples : 1280x800, 2560x1600, etc)

Résolution : valeur relative au support utilisé (papier, écran), nombre de point par pouce (exemples : 113 DPI, 226 DPI, etc)

Ces deux valeurs suffisaient avant l'introduction des techniques de doublement de pixels, maintenant le risque de confusion est encore un peu plus grand.

Les Retina ont vu le nombre de pixels de leur écran doubler.
Pour éviter que chaque élément à l'écran ne soit deux fois plus petit en conséquence, chaque point tel qu'on le connait est maintenant composé de 4 pixels. Ainsi, la définition par défaut affiche bien 2560x1600 pixels sur l'écran, mais comme 4 pixels sont utilisés pour afficher ce qui tenait en 1 seul sur l'ancien écran, l'espace utile est identique.
(Si vous avez bien suivi, vous comprenez par contre que la résolution augmente mathématiquement)

PDD : ton écran affiche bien en 2560x1600, mais avec la technique de doublement de pixels, l'espace utile est strictement le même que si tu avais un écran 1280x800. L'affichage est simplement plus précis sur les éléments optimisés.

Le "truc à te casser les yeux" dont ils parlent, c'est une option cachée que tu peux activer avec Retina Display Menu ou autre, qui zappe l'étape de doublement de pixel et qui permet de profiter d'un espace de travail de 2560x1600 pixels, identique à celui de certains moniteurs 30"&#8230; On peut afficher plein de chose, mais pour la simple raison que tout est deux fois plus petit à l'écran, alors bon courage pour utiliser une telle définition au quotidien sans une bonne loupe 

Sinon ne t'inquiète pas, si le réglage par défaut te conviens c'est celui qui offre la meilleure netteté 


Suggestion pour ceux qui veulent mieux se faire comprendre : utilisez les termes "équivalent 1280x800", ou définition adaptée. Parce que afficher du 1280x800 natif sur un Retina 13 j'ai essayé aussi par curiosité et bien, forcément, c'est laid en comparaison


----------



## dainfamous (4 Novembre 2013)

voila c'est ça :love::love::love:


----------



## Vermilion (4 Novembre 2013)

Tout à fait, d'ailleurs je n'utilise pas le mot résolution dans le sondage. 

Je pensais que tout le monde allait bien se douter que nous n'avions pas enlevé de pixels à l'écran... 

Pour pousser encore un peu, on peut même dire que le MBPr 13" a une résolution supérieure au MBPr 15".



Edit :

résolution = racine ( longueur^2 + largeur^2) / diagonale


----------



## PDD (5 Novembre 2013)

Niarlatop a dit:


> Grosse confusion entre résolution et définition déjà.
> Malheureusement beaucoup de monde se fourvoie à ce sujet et la confusion est largement entretenue
> Définissons mieux les deux ^^
> 
> ...


Merci pour tes explications  claires, j'ai bien compris maintenant...


----------



## Vermilion (6 Novembre 2013)

Hello,

Après un peu d'usage et de tests, en utilisation purement basique, j'ai souvent tendance à rester en définition Retina (1280x800). J'ai vite pris l'habitude et j'avoue qu'il est presque difficile de revenir sur une définition adaptée ! J'ai mis le dock à droite pour compenser la perte d'espace.

À côté, mon écran externe HD de 24" est d'une grossièreté...


----------



## dainfamous (6 Novembre 2013)

sur l'image que j'ai envoyé il y a une définition de 4096x2160 :mouais:

je vais essayé voir ce que cela donne mais j'ai peur de ne pas pouvoir revenir sur une définition plus ''normale'' après


----------



## Vermilion (6 Novembre 2013)

> 4096x2160


C'est à dire ?

Rien à voir, mais là je suis actuellement branché avec mon écran 24" en 1920x1080 et une TV Sony Bravia 40" en 1920x1080 également.

Proximité du CPU à 50°C et ventilateur à 1500 rpm. Tout baigne...


----------



## dainfamous (6 Novembre 2013)

sur mon MBPr 15' je peux aller jusqu'a cette définition, je pense pas qu'il y est un pb pour y aller mais alors pour supporter cet affichage cela doit pas être gagné


----------



## Vermilion (6 Novembre 2013)

Oui mais via un écran externe (on est bien d'accord ?)


----------



## dainfamous (6 Novembre 2013)

non non ''main display'' c'est mon retina


----------



## Vermilion (6 Novembre 2013)

:mouais: Il doit y avoir un bug. 

As-tu utilisé un tool pour débloquer la définition ? Ça viendrait peut être de ça. Parce que dans tous les cas, tu ne pourras jamais dépasser la limite physique de 2880x1800.


----------



## dainfamous (6 Novembre 2013)

oui tu as raison il n'accepte que la définition max de 3840 x 2400 

ps: pitin ca pete les yeux


----------



## Gruick (6 Novembre 2013)

Mon écran est un 610 A020 et c'est un 13".

Sinon, j'utilise la définition par défaut a savoir 1280x800 Retina. Très bien comme compromis taille/netteté pour le texte avec la pleine définition pour les images.


----------



## Vermilion (7 Novembre 2013)

dainfamous a dit:


> oui tu as raison il n'accepte que la définition max de 3840 x 2400
> 
> ps: pitin ca pete les yeux



Je veux bien te croire... mais si je comprends bien, tu serais en définition adaptée extrême mais avec une définition réelle moindre (2560x1600), donc en toute logique ça ne devrait pas être super détaillé vu la perte d'informations (ben oui, on rajoute/simule de l'espace utile avec une définition réelle qui ne le permet pas) ?

Ou alors je n'ai strictement rien capté, c'est possible aussi


----------



## dainfamous (7 Novembre 2013)

ben je te promets que c'est super hyper défini, pour le peu que j'ai essayé


----------



## Niarlatop (8 Novembre 2013)

C'est bien ça Vermilion, ça invente de l'information mais ne rajoute forcément pas plus de pixels que présents physiquement. On peut même plutôt dire que ça rapetisse les éléments d'interface, avec grosses pertes d'information, mais l'illusion est là vu qu'on peine à distinguer les pixels de l'écran.

Ce n'est pas pour rien que l'option n'est pas proposée par défaut, à part pour faire joujou rapidement personne n'utilisera ça au quotidien


----------



## Vermilion (8 Novembre 2013)

Merci Niarlatop pour la précision 

Pourriez-vous me donner le nom de l'outil permettant de débloquer ces définitions ?


----------



## dainfamous (8 Novembre 2013)

il se nomme RDM


----------



## Vermilion (8 Novembre 2013)

dainfamous a dit:


> il se nomme RDM



Merci !

Je viens de tester SwitchResX qui permet de mettre n'importe quelle définition.

En "vrai natif" sur le 13" (2560x1600), ça commence à faire pas mal de place pour travailler ! Sauf que, comment dire...  ça pique légèrement


----------



## Vermilion (14 Novembre 2013)

Je me permets de remonter ce petit sondage car pas assez de votes à mon goût. 

Personnellement, après quelques temps d'utilisation avec mon MBPr 13", j'ai remarqué ceci :

Lorsque je travaille uniquement avec l'écran du MBPr 13", j'opte généralement pour la définition que j'avais sur mon MBA : 1440x900. Quand je travaille avec deux écrans, je reviens en 1280x800 (pour conserver une taille suffisante et parce que l'écran est généralement plus éloigné de mes yeux).

Quand je ne fais que lire (le forum macg par exemple ), j'ai tendance à rester en définition 1280x800 (retina) car plus agréable.

Parfois, quand j'ai besoin d'espace, ça m'arrive aussi d'utiliser la définition en 1680x1050. Mais ça reste occasionnel.

Finalement à mon grand étonnement, j'utilise assez souvent la définition "retina"


----------



## fousfous (14 Novembre 2013)

Moi je suis tout le temps sur la résolution retina.
Alors que mon ancien PC avait 900 pixels de haut.


----------



## fred2woh (25 Novembre 2013)

1440x900. 

J'ai vraiment du mal avec le 1280x800 que je trouve bien trop petit pour moi!


----------



## Pelliculart (25 Novembre 2013)

Pareil, 1440 par 900 car le 1280 x 800 me parait un poil trop "gros" malgré sa meilleur netteté. Enfaite après 2 jours en 1440/900 on shabitue au point de trouver cette résolution normale et plus nette de d'autres PC de toute façon.
Par contre le 1680/1050 je trouve qu'il ram pas mal, le 1440/900 est déjà moins fluide que le 1280/800 mais il reste correct et assez rapide pour les taches courantes.

L'idéal se serait un 1440/900 natif Retina ... mais sur le 13" et non le 15".

PS : j'ai installé Windows 8.1 en BootCamp, tout marche niquel à part la luminosité qui reste coincée à 100% (alors qu'au premier démarrage de Windows je pouvais la changer sans soucis...) donc erreur de driver BootCamp pour ça. Mais ce qui m'a le plus frappé c'est que la définition de 2560/1600 est parfaitement bien adapté, tout est à la bonne taille et tout est net (texte, image, etc). On a même l'impression d'avoir une meilleur surface que le 1440/900 sans faire petit. C'est surprenant et du coup je penses que je vais me servir de Win8.1 pour autre chose que mes 2 jeux voulus au départ... 

PS2 : les jeux cité ci dessus sont Ghost Recon Online et Infestation Survivor Stories : ils tournent correctement mais en 1280/800 non retina et tout en bas pour rester fluide. La IRIS a vraiment du mal car c'est pas des jeux gourmands pourtant ^^


----------



## thierry37 (4 Août 2014)

C'est un vieux topic, mais il y avait moins de 40 réponses sur le sondage.

Je me permets de le remonter, car il y a surement un paquets de nouveaux utilisateurs, qui nous diront quelle définition ils préfèrent au quotidien.

(ou alors, si un modo pense qu'il vaut mieux refaire un nouveau topic, je peux aussi recréer. Celui ci datant de novembre dernier)


----------



## Gauthier (4 Août 2014)

thierry37 a dit:


> C'est un vieux topic, mais il y avait moins de 40 réponses sur le sondage.
> 
> Je me permets de le remonter, car il y a surement un paquets de nouveaux utilisateurs, qui nous diront quelle définition ils préfèrent au quotidien.
> 
> (ou alors, si un modo pense qu'il vaut mieux refaire un nouveau topic, je peux aussi recréer. Celui ci datant de novembre dernier)



Le topic est bien compliqué pour un néophyte comme moi en tout cas...
Si je garde ma résolution de base sur le 13 ou 15" c'est nul ou quoi ? :rateau:
On a un peu l'impression en lisant ça...


----------



## fousfous (6 Août 2014)

Non, moi je garde la définition de base, c'est la plus équilibré.


----------



## thierry37 (11 Août 2014)

thierry37 a dit:


> C'est un vieux topic, mais il y avait moins de 40 réponses sur le sondage.



Pas beaucoup plus de personnes à voter ?


----------



## Jura39 (11 Août 2014)

Moi aussi définition d'origine d'ailler , je sais même pas ou cela ce règle


----------

